# East Fork Blacks Fork report



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got back from three days on the East Fork of the Blacks Fork River on the north slope of the Uintas. I fished the stream with lures only...mostly Jakes Stream-a-lure and Li'l-Jake. The pattern that got the most hits and landings was black with green spots. The gold with red spots was okay. I landed 'bout half a dozen small (5-6") brookies and one absolutely gorgeous native cutthroat that was about 9" long...nothing worth keeping but it sure was fun! I hope to make it back up in about two weeks.


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

I just spoke to my parents who went up with me. They came back a day later, though. They did some fishing this morning and afternoon. They used worms on a large hook (to keep the fish from swallowing the hook). My dad said he caught about 18 and my mom caught about 12. This was in about an hour's worth of time.

Kevin


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's some good fishin', thanks for the report.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ive always loved that stream. Thanks for the report!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Good report,love that area.
good job for your first two posts.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Heard good things about the Blacks Fork, always small fish though. Glad you had a good time, I beat it is beautiful up there.


----------

